# NEW toCNC world



## tully

I'm new to the CNC world ,mostly old school woodworking, but I have a question could I use it to make the slots in shutters?

<<<<<<<<<<< <louver groves????

Dennis


----------



## ChrisK

One of the first things with a CNC that you need is way to visualize what you want to do and determine what needs to be done to the machine to get what you want.

Is you machine big enough to hold the piece to be cut?

What has to be done to hold the part to be cut and possibly index it?

Can you use the CNC to make a template and hand route instead?


----------



## tully

thanks for the reply

pieces are 1.25" x 2" X 24"

pieces could be clamped or hold as there 3" space top and bottom

Hand routing is out as it would be 100's of them


----------



## ChrisK

Lay out parts and write a test program. What CAD and CAM Software are you using?

Make sure you can index parts if they are too long to slot in one pass.

Make sure your clamps are out the way. you don not cutter or machine to hit them.

.i usually model in CAD and then write(generate) code from the CAD model.


----------



## tully

have not bought a machine yet just starting to look…


----------



## ChrisK

Are all you doing is slotting for louvers?


----------



## tully

yes


----------



## ChrisK

You might want to look at a more dedicated machine. A CNC router will be at least $4K for 24 X 36 machine bed. The software can be another $1K to $10K depending on what you want. A longer machine will allow for less indexing, you mentioned 100's of pieces. Look for used machines or maybe contract with a local cabinet shop?

Look at setting up both sides in one fixture, maybe 2 or more sets to save set up time.

Though in the long run a CNC is versatile.

Good Luck, let me know what you find.


----------



## tully

A good used louver machine is 5K and that's all you can use ot for a CNC is the louver business does not pan out I can use it for other things


----------



## brtech

If you can do it with a router, you can do it with a CNC machine. How long it would take, and how expensive it would be depends on how many steps, and how expensive a machine you get.


----------



## Ger21

Here's a homebuilt CNC cutting louver slots.


----------



## tully

This is what I need just not as deep as he's doing it…

What type of a cnc would I need to do this only need 13 slots… in 24" board with space on the and bottom?


----------



## tully

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131185500712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ChrisK

tully,

Look around here:

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/general-full-3d-wood-router-machines/151142-jcut-6090a-review.html

The beefier the machine the faster you will be able to cut, up to the cutters limit. You will need to make sure the distance from the cutter to the table is big enough and that Z travel is long enough. It looks the jcut-6090a may be a little short there. Some machines it is a simple matter to raise the router gantry others are a lot harder.

The Z travel is perpendicular to the table. Machines designed for engraving will most likely not have a lot of Z travel.

http://www.camaster.com/

or build your own: http://buildyourcnc.com/blacktoe.aspx


----------



## Ger21

From what I've heard, those Chinese machines on Ebay are mechanically decent, but often have garbage electronics that may need replacing. By replacing electonics, you can greatly increase the performance, and it's still a very good price.


----------



## JAAune

The controller software that runs the machine is also important. Make sure you know what software is required, how much it costs and what CAD programs will output the correct G-code to the controller.


----------

